# Disconnect countyline augar



## lallench (Jan 19, 2017)

Having trouble disconnecting augar from tractor. It went on easy but can't it it to come off. Any helpful tips


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

PTO coupler the issue? If so use plenty of penetrating oil to get any stuck locks to release so it will slide off the shaft.


----------

